
Free Thought by Outlandish Thinking - bennalle
https://outlandishthinking.com/free-thought.html
======
bennalle
There’s free speech and the question of free will, but lately I’ve been
wondering how free our thoughts are. And I’m pretty sure they’re not free to
roam wherever they may like, but constrained by unseen guardrails and self-
censoring mechanisms that arrest the development of interesting ideas before
they can be fully articulated.

